# Texas shooting.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Here we go again. Shooting near Midland TX. 5 dead and 21 wounded at this point. Keeping tired of posting these.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/texas-shooting-death-toll-midland-odessa-suspect-dead


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Apparently using a stolen mail truck.

Given mail trucks are now the vehicle of choice of mass shooters, time to ban mail trucks.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

> At least 21 people were shot and five people were killed Saturday in a series of shootings in the area of Midland and Odessa, Texas, an Odessa city official told Fox News...
> ..."It has been confirmed that the active shooter was shot and killed at the Cinergy in Odessa. There is no active shooter at this time," the Midland Police Department said on its Facebook page.


https://www.foxnews.com/us/texas-shooting-death-toll-midland-odessa-suspect-dead

As usual, the story will continue to change through the night.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

One of my friends lives in Midland, glad he is safe. I'm trying to remember to carry every day


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Trying to figure out if the perps are Muslims or Democrats. Does anybody know?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back when I lived in Texas, roughnecks in Midland Odessa Permian Basin would shoot the shat out of any idiot thinking about causing some nonsense and go back to their longnecks.

What has happened to Texas?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point Uncle Slippy. They are rough and crazy in that area.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

To many California's.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Meanwhile, in Mobile, AL, 10 people were shot during a high school football game. The evil, mentally ill Godless person who committed the attempted murders was an undisciplined colored boy named Deangelo Parnell. It is unlikely that Deangelo spent much time training at the range. Deangelo's father was unavailable to comment.







https://abcnews.go.com/US/10-teens-shot-high-school-football-game-alabama/story?id=65309106


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Meanwhile, in Mobile, AL, 10 people were shot during a high school football game. The evil, mentally ill Godless person who committed the attempted murders was an undisciplined colored boy named Deangelo Parnell. It is unlikely that Deangelo spent much time training at the range. Deangelo's father was unavailable to comment.
> View attachment 99925
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/10-teens-shot-high-school-football-game-alabama/story?id=65309106


 Media won't go all big time national news on this one.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Back when I lived in Texas, roughnecks in Midland Odessa Permian Basin would shoot the shat out of any idiot thinking about causing some nonsense and go back to their longnecks.
> 
> What has happened to Texas?


Maybe that is why when I visit my brother in Big Spring, . . . I feel at home.:vs_laugh:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Not much information forthcoming on this.

A little bit about race/age of shooter (white 30s), nothing about weapons used. One station mentioned initial vehicle was a Toyota PU. Then he grabbed a postal truck/van.

This guy must have been driving around, for whatever reason, with a fair amount of ammo for what firearm(s) he had.

No info on why he was pulled over in the first place. 

It will be interesting to see how the information/spin, from the media plays out.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Back when I lived in Texas, roughnecks in Midland Odessa Permian Basin would shoot the shat out of any idiot thinking about causing some nonsense and go back to their longnecks.
> 
> What has happened to Texas?


Open borders and being inundated by liberals from California, NY, Illinois, Etc. I am telling you, they are a virus.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> It will be interesting to see how the information/spin, from the media plays out.


He was white. That was made clear right out of the gate.

Of course the shooter at the football game...one had to search long and hard to find out what his skin color is. Black.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Open borders and being inundated by liberals from California, NY, Illinois, Etc. I am telling you, they are a virus.


More like a plague, that may be viral.

We get New Dorkers, Baastuners, and Connecti****s........ All from the urban centers they have despoiled. There are still decent people in New England but they are being displaced with city shiters.....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Report I saw this morning was he didn't use his turn signal on a left turn. So the Gestapo pulled him over.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Report I saw this morning was he didn't use his turn signal on a left turn. So the Gestapo pulled him over.


Will like to see the dash cam footage.

Story is he started shooting at officers, before vehicle was at a full stop. If so, why?

There was a statement from Antifa, a month ago about Texas, El Paso and Sept 1st.

Was this guy a left/right nut, or just a nutcase?

~A day later and nothing from media/LE smells like fish to me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Robie said:


> He was white. That was made clear right out of the gate.
> 
> Of course the shooter at the football game...one had to search long and hard to find out what his skin color is. Black.


Sweet little Deangelo. He was a good boy, about to start college and volunteered on the weekends caring for baby kittens at the shelter. Loved his job at the church and often gave his paycheck to disadvantaged families. Deangelo was on his way to a food drive when some gun loving white privilged Christian married father of 3 taxpaying person gave him a gun and through mental manipulation caused sweet Deangelo to blast away at other innocent and community loving individuals.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> More like a plague, that may be viral.
> 
> We get New Dorkers, Baastuners, and Connecti****s........ All from the urban centers they have despoiled. There are still decent people in New England but they are being displaced with city shiters.....


Rhode Island is fighting back. At least in a similar fashion as Illinois rural areas are to Chicago. The 2A movement leading the way. Half the cities in Rhode Island have voted to become "2A sanctuary cities" and the bigger population centers are feeling the heat from advocacy of the 2A movement showing up and making themselves heard at city council meetings, government action assemblies, and the voting booth. Indeed, there are still decent people in New England.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Rhode Island is fighting back.


I'm glad you posted that. In Wisconsin we are about three years into CCW carry, and I keep forgetting that this privilege only affects 31 states (which might be more now). I don't even take my pistol off my jeans now, if I'm leaving the house, I carry every trip.

Many years ago Massad Ayoob told the story that he didn't like to carry when off duty, so he made sure his wife had his carry revolver in her purse. He stated that in a pinch he would ask her for it. He surmised that she would respond, "_What do you mean by *your gun*..._"


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Will like to see the dash cam footage.......


It'll be at least a year or two before you do.......... if at all.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I'm glad you posted that. In Wisconsin we are about three years into CCW carry, and I keep forgetting that this privilege only affects 31 states (which might be more now). I don't even take my pistol off my jeans now, if I'm leaving the house, I carry every trip.
> 
> Many years ago Massad Ayoob told the story that he didn't like to carry when off duty, so he made sure his wife had his carry revolver in her purse. He stated that in a pinch he would ask her for it. He surmised that she would respond, "_What do you mean by *your gun*..._"


No reason you should need a CCW permit, for a right. ALL states should be Constitutional carry.

The fact states charge you for a permit, to have a right is a bad step down the road to tyranny


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Meanwhile, in Mobile, AL, 10 people were shot during a high school football game. The evil, mentally ill Godless person who committed the attempted murders was an undisciplined colored boy named Deangelo Parnell. It is unlikely that Deangelo spent much time training at the range. Deangelo's father was unavailable to comment.
> View attachment 99925
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/10-teens-shot-high-school-football-game-alabama/story?id=65309106


Don't be so durn judgemental, Slippy! You know this youth was in the middle of turning his life around and was surely well on his way to medical school to become a philanthropist pediatric heart surgeon!!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Sweet little Deangelo. He was a good boy, about to start college and volunteered on the weekends caring for baby kittens at the shelter. Loved his job at the church and often gave his paycheck to disadvantaged families. Deangelo was on his way to a food drive when some gun loving white privilged Christian married father of 3 taxpaying person gave him a gun and through mental manipulation caused sweet Deangelo to blast away at other innocent and community loving individuals.
> View attachment 99955


Thank Goodness, you stopped being judgemental and learned the truth about this angelic young hero!!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> No reason you should need a CCW permit, for a right. ALL states should be Constitutional carry.
> 
> The fact states charge you for a permit, to have a right is a bad step down the road to tyranny


AMEN Brother Mad Trapper, AMEN.

I'm sick of paying a bribe to exercise my rights. I'm sick of the county government running an FBI background check in order to "grant" me the right that I already have. I'm sick of the arrogant sheriff deputies treating innocent people like they are some sort of subjects in the kingdom...ala The Sheriff of Nottingham...I'm sick of the sheriff's being ignorant of the law.

Case in point, I currently hold 2 active Concealed Carry Permits, I also own real estate in both of those counties so I figured I'd get 2 permits. I asked a sheriff if both were valid. He replied NO, that the only valid permit was the one where I owned a home. I told him I had 2 properties. He asked me which one was my official home, I told him both. He still maintained only 1 was valid which is incorrect.

The sheriffs use the revenue from permits as their personal slush fund and I'm sick of that too.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't do farcebook , $#!tter, or any social media.

I wonder if anything has surfaced there concerning details of the shooter/shooting?

These mass shootings are happening, and there is a brouha from the media and liberals about guns, then the real facts just seem to be ignored.

What ever happened to the investigation of the Las Vegas $#!thead? He was a flaming liberal, no story there......


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Open borders and being inundated by liberals from California, NY, Illinois, Etc. I am telling you, they are a virus.


Hey there. .not all of us from Hellinois are a virus 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I'm glad you posted that. In Wisconsin we are about three years into CCW carry, and I keep forgetting that this privilege only affects 31 states (which might be more now). I don't even take my pistol off my jeans now, if I'm leaving the house, I carry every trip.
> 
> Many years ago Massad Ayoob told the story that he didn't like to carry when off duty, so he made sure his wife had his carry revolver in her purse. He stated that in a pinch he would ask her for it. He surmised that she would respond, "_What do you mean by *your gun*..._"


 To be clear Wisconsin is a Constitutional carry state. It has always been legal to carry a firearm. The problem has been carrying concealed and local DA and COP charging you with DC for open carrying. You would win in court after a long fight but go broke in doing so. After a long 20 plus year fight gov. Walker sign the CC law. Current Gov wants CC gone.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Walker sign the CC law. Current Gov wants CC gone.


I didn't know that. Then again, my Wisconsin Concealed Carry License is always in my wallet. I'm proud to say that I needed to update my license since I got my first one as soon as they made it legal.

Now, you guys might laugh, but the most dangerous place I go *is not inside* a biker bar. It's having coffee at Barnes and Noble. That place is right off the East Towne Mall food court, which is always dicey if you must have McDonald's. I do miss the old crew. We used to have a group of six or seven, all good guys, all packing. Like all things, the deviants of society spoiled all the fun, and truth be told, I have haven't seen the old gang in over two years.

However, the place is pretty tame if you leave before 3:00PM.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

soyer38301 said:


> Hey there. .not all of us from Hellinois are a virus
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


You excepted my friend. :vs_smile:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Even born and raised in Wisconsin I still loved Illinois. I was part of "smuggling ring" as a small child.

My parents would drive to Illinois and buy yellow Oleo. They would then place it on the rear seat and cover it with a blanket. Then they sat me on the 'cargo.'

It's rough having your fingerprints taken when you're seven years old...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Is not "Oleo" fake butter? Why would a cheese head need ILL "butter"? 

I don't do fake butter. It's almost Vegan


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

We have a name for the sick Mofo

https://heavy.com/news/2019/09/seth-ator/


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> The sheriffs use the revenue from permits as their personal slush fund and I'm sick of that too.


Slippy, pardon my memory, but where do you live again?

In my area, my five-year CCW permit first cost me 37 dollars. I have no idea what it costs now, the re-instatement fee doesn't come very often, and I just use plastic to bring it up to date.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Slippy, pardon my memory, but where do you live again?
> 
> In my area, my five-year CCW permit first cost me 37 dollars. I have no idea what it costs now, the re-instatement fee doesn't come very often, and I just use plastic to bring it up to date.


I just re-upped one of my Pistol Permits for 5 years for $100.

Its all about the money and not freedom.

https://www.gunsamerica.com/digest/alabama-sheriffs-oppose-constitutional-carry-money/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I just re-upped one of my Pistol Permits for 5 years for $100.
> 
> Its all about the money and not freedom.
> 
> https://www.gunsamerica.com/digest/alabama-sheriffs-oppose-constitutional-carry-money/


Got to do that, too. Playing ignorant, right now. Sir, your permit is expired.
Really? Thanks for telling me! I'll get that fixed by Friday.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Got to do that, too. Playing ignorant, right now. Sir, your permit is expired.
> Really? Thanks for telling me! I'll get that fixed by Friday.


Denton , You forget "permit" was granted 1783, and there is no fee, or expiration. Got that?

If you bend over for any of that, I won't give You grease.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Denton , You forget "permit" was granted 1783, and there is no fee, or expiration. Got that?
> 
> If you bend over for any of that, I won't give You grease.


I live in a city and a county where the law is very good. Our sheriff is a good man. He takes care of our guys and he takes care of the county. I'm happy to donate to his slush fund.

Wifey also bakes goodies for me to deliver to Central Dispatch.
Our guys have our backs and we have theirs. I wish it were the same way everywhere.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Think I have mentined operating under a retired cop card. 
One good thing old Dubja did. Its supposed to be good to carry concealed any where the local doughnut munchers have authority to carry..but there is some debate on schools and NYC..they dont recognize up there according to the rumors. 
Agency rules govern qualification but it has to be done once a year minimum. Which the town I retired from does the minimum and free ammo to do it with and usally a take home box. 
I love those folks. Anyway...is the hero cop is drunk when the sheet hits the fan..they take it all back and a reverting to being a civilian takes over. Now them are crazy rules for dirnking folks. lol.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I live in a city and a county where the law is very good. Our sheriff is a good man. He takes care of our guys and he takes care of the county. I'm happy to donate to his slush fund.
> 
> Wifey also bakes goodies for me to deliver to Central Dispatch.
> Our guys have our backs and we have theirs. I wish it were the same way everywhere.


So what grease does Your Sherrif use?

I won't bend over here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> So what grease does Your Sherrif use?
> 
> I won't bend over here.


I'm not going to play your game. I've been on both sides. 
The Sheriff is the highest-ranking officer in the county. Not in the state.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'm not going to play your game. I've been on both sides.
> The Sheriff is the highest-ranking officer in the county. Not in the state.


Sorry I P/O you Denton.

Yourself and me are usually quite on focus

There great men/women in LE, it i the Shunks hatt make the, good ones smell


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Sheriff's Association of Alabama has consistently and agressively lobbied against Constitutional Carry in Alabama.

I do not see them as a friend of Liberty. 

The last time I interacted with a County Sheriff;

A stolen car was wrecked and abondoned on the private road to Slippy Lodge. The gate was open one night and the thief ditched the car.

The next day, a hot summer day, I arrived to find 4 Sheriff Deputies investigating the stolen car. As I drove up, one of the deputies asked me to identify myself. I told him my name and said I own property down the private road and what was their business here.

They demanded that I show them ID, which I refused. They were upset and demanded again that I show them ID. Again, I refused. I told them that I was heading to my property and if they had a warrant I would be glad to assist them and left.

I returned carrying 4 bottles of cold water and presented the water to the deputies, which they accepted. They called the car owner and I waited for her to show to claim her car and after everyone left I locked the gate.

3 of the deputies glared at me as they left. They did thank me for their hospitality. I do not have any confidence that most of the Sheriff's are looking after the folks. I believe most of them to be political pawns.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> You excepted my friend. :vs_smile:


Thank you good sir...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The Sheriff's Association of Alabama has consistently and agressively lobbied against Constitutional Carry in Alabama.
> 
> I do not see them as a friend of Liberty.
> 
> ...


Yankee Alabamians are a strange bunch. That's why I try not to cross over the Pea river bridge on Hwy 231.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I never let my CCW permit expire, despite the fact that many of the local police are my clients and friends. I always carry three differing blades and a .380 ACP SIG Sauer P238 on my right hip. These cops know me on sight--even wave. I do not wish to abuse the slack they let me have.

People think I'm joking when I might say something like, "_You'd better pat me down--I don't know what all I'm carrying_."

Of course, knowing the local guys, they just might respond, "_No, need. We don't have all that much time..._"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Sorry I P/O you Denton.
> 
> Yourself and me are usually quite on focus
> 
> There great men/women in LE, it i the Shunks hatt make the, good ones smell


You didn't. I was pretty sure I knew which way the discussion was going to go.

Here's the problem with that job. Day in and day out, cops deal with people who are either criminals or when they are not at their best. This makes it easy for them to stop seeing people as fellow human beings. Everyone starts looking like potential threats.
It's easy to criticize them but there's something that's even easier. When you meet them while driving, wave. Don't expect a wave in return as it'll probably catch them off guard. When you cross their paths on foot, thank them for serving the community. Tell all your friends to do the same.
These are the people we want on our side when things go sideways.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a few LE as friends,

I also have been treated by LE as a POS for no reason.

As they are in a position of athority, You, right or wrong, will get screwed.

I have had good LE help me when times of need, I have also had my civil rights violated, and been assaulted by LE. 

The bad about equals the good. And I'm not a thug with a record..

So 50/50


I get screwed, or you get Jailed?


Tell me about that?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> When you cross their paths on foot, thank them for serving the community.


Glad you posted this.

My wife and I are "mall rats," and sadly the police must patrol The East Towne Mall. Then again, I don't blame them, we've had gunfire--don't mourn, the banger shot himself in the leg. No kidding.

The first time I saw cops patrolling the mall, it surprised me. Being a Milwaukee boomer, I had seen my parents shop at Gimbel's, Sears Roebuck, Captiol Court and a dozen other forgotten complexes. Yes, I sometimes carried something, but most often I did not; I was more afraid of my father than the law.

Humorous story. I once saw some derelicts in B&N, and decided it was time for the cops. I went out into the mall and told the first police officer I saw, and he was very polite. I told my wife it was the first time I had ever had a conversation with a cop and did not get an immediate questioning.

My wife calmly added, "_...it's probably the gray hair..._"


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Trying to figure out if the perps are Muslims or Democrats. Does anybody know?


 Can't it be both Mooselem and Demorat?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

0rocky said:


> Can't it be both Mooselem and Demorat?


Oh, you should be able to tell them apart by now.

First off, the Democrat would have to walk all the way to the protest area. The Muslim would ride in on his camel--of which he already had spent a dozen "loving years."

If they are both sitting, the guy who smells like a carpet gone bad is the Muslim--most of the time. It's part of my neighborhood, that being that most of our Democrats are too busy bitching to be actively and gainfully employed.

...and yes, some of the Democrats here smell like the Muslims...


----------

